# House cat scratched Pups nose



## ChiCaddy (Nov 26, 2011)

HI,
I took my 3 month old to visit my moms house and she has a cat. He got scratched on his nose, like 6mm long. Doesn't look too deep and bled a tiny bit. Im not sure how i should treat it and if there is anything to worry about? Please help.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I would just wash it good and leave it alone. My dogs have been scratched before, never had any problem with the scratch at all. Just washed with a touch of soap and rinsed it well and it healed just fine. Do not put human ointment on it, if he licks it, it is bad for him.


----------



## ChiCaddy (Nov 26, 2011)

svdreamer said:


> I would just wash it good and leave it alone. My dogs have been scratched before, never had any problem with the scratch at all. Just washed with a touch of soap and rinsed it well and it healed just fine. Do not put human ointment on it, if he licks it, it is bad for him.


Thank you so much for responding to my posts!!! Its really appreciated. I guess ill just take a napkin with water and clean it like that.


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

We haven't had a scratch lately but used to when we had a Tom who liked to chase down one of the boxers and go to town on him. Vicious cat, he would jump on my thigh as a teen sneaking in past curfew to bust me ~ loved that cat! If he caught Mike it was usually on tip of the nose and we just washed it up and let it go and never had a problem either. 

Just keep an eye on it because if it's going to take a left it will quickly and you'll want to get the pup to the vet ASAP.


----------

